# Planning to have a baby.



## Beckydfoo96

Hi, im new to this group. Me and my boyfriend have decided to try for a baby (when the virus is over).
When i make an appointment at the doctors do i ask to see the nurse or the GP as i dont have a specific GP as its only a small doctors! Thank you


----------



## merrymunky

I would ask to be referred to a diabetic pregnancy consultant before you start trying.
I lost a baby at 16 weeks gestation then discovered I was type 2 diabetic so was referred over immediately as they knew we would be trying again. They will assess you and make sure you have a proper toolkit for a successful pregnancy. You will have to have a very good hba1c (probably 48 or under) before they recommend trying. You will be monitoring glucose daily and will have to be on a higher dose of folic acid which can only be given on prescription.
Best of luck for your journey.


----------



## Beckydfoo96

merrymunky said:


> I would ask to be referred to a diabetic pregnancy consultant before you start trying.
> I lost a baby at 16 weeks gestation then discovered I was type 2 diabetic so was referred over immediately as they knew we would be trying again. They will assess you and make sure you have a proper toolkit for a successful pregnancy. You will have to have a very good hba1c (probably 48 or under) before they recommend trying. You will be monitoring glucose daily and will have to be on a higher dose of folic acid which can only be given on prescription.
> Best of luck for your journey.


And how did you get your hba1c down?


----------



## Beckydfoo96

merrymunky said:


> I would ask to be referred to a diabetic pregnancy consultant before you start trying.
> I lost a baby at 16 weeks gestation then discovered I was type 2 diabetic so was referred over immediately as they knew we would be trying again. They will assess you and make sure you have a proper toolkit for a successful pregnancy. You will have to have a very good hba1c (probably 48 or under) before they recommend trying. You will be monitoring glucose daily and will have to be on a higher dose of folic acid which can only be given on prescription.
> Best of luck for your journey.


My nearest diabetic clinic is 29 miles away that will be a pain! Haha. Ive not long read your comments on some of the threads! Did you have your rainbow baby? I can remember of the top of my head, but i think im 2 away from my target hba1c for the first time in 19 years! Im sure its still in its early 50's. Ive bought some normal folic acid tablets for now as i cant go to a doctor because of the pandemic, will they be okay to take in the mean time?


----------



## Inka

As a Type 1, you should be offered a pre-conception clinic appointment in normal times. After the virus, give your DSN a call and they’ll advise you. My clinic has a special pregnancy DSN.

You’ll need the high dose folic acid for a few months before conception and during pregnancy. You might also be advised to take a tiny dose of aspirin. You’ll have extra scans and checks once you get pregnant too. I saw both my local midwife and one at the diabetes clinic.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

From reading other posts on the pregnancy threads, I think you need a higher dosage of folic acid that is on prescription. Perhaps get a phone consultation with your GP to get the ball rolling before you attend the pre pregnancy clinic consultation.


----------



## merrymunky

Beckydfoo96 said:


> My nearest diabetic clinic is 29 miles away that will be a pain! Haha. Ive not long read your comments on some of the threads! Did you have your rainbow baby? I can remember of the top of my head, but i think im 2 away from my target hba1c for the first time in 19 years! Im sure its still in its early 50's. Ive bought some normal folic acid tablets for now as i cant go to a doctor because of the pandemic, will they be okay to take in the mean time?



I got my hba1c down from 75 on diagnosis in January last year to 47 in August last year through metformin and strict diet control I also lost 3 stone during that time. My rainbow is due in the middle of May so not long to go at all. 

I would say taking the regular dose of folic acid is definitely better than nothing at the moment. Sounds like you are already well on track for getting the go head then. I’m lucky that I live a two minute walk from the hospital and maternity unit in my town so access to support and care has been very easy for me.


----------



## Beckydfoo96

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> From reading other posts on the pregnancy threads, I think you need a higher dosage of folic acid that is on prescription. Perhaps get a phone consultation with your GP to get the ball rolling before you attend the pre pregnancy clinic consultation.


Yeah thats a good idea ill give them a ring on Monday  i have an asthma review soon over the phone so ill ask her then


----------



## Beckydfoo96

merrymunky said:


> I got my hba1c down from 75 on diagnosis in January last year to 47 in August last year through metformin and strict diet control I also lost 3 stone during that time. My rainbow is due in the middle of May so not long to go at all.
> 
> I would say taking the regular dose of folic acid is definitely better than nothing at the moment. Sounds like you are already well on track for getting the go head then. I’m lucky that I live a two minute walk from the hospital and maternity unit in my town so access to support and care has been very easy for me.


Yeah my boyfriend has told me to do a meal plan this week.
Aw thats amazing! Are you having a girl or a boy?
I knew from an early age that id have to pre plan my pregnancy because of my diabetes, im just panicking myself as im reading to many things on google!


----------



## merrymunky

Beckydfoo96 said:


> Yeah my boyfriend has told me to do a meal plan this week.
> Aw thats amazing! Are you having a girl or a boy?
> I knew from an early age that id have to pre plan my pregnancy because of my diabetes, im just panicking myself as im reading to many things on google!



We are having a little girl. I am thrilled but still just so terrified of getting her here safely after everything we’ve been through and the current coronavirus situation. 
On the meals front I just massively reduced my carb intake, but continued to follow my slimming world plan. It was hard at first as much of my diet on slimming world contained huge amounts of carbs which was great for weight loss but obviously not for diabetic control.


----------



## Cleo

Hello and welcome, 
You’ve received great advice on this thread so I just wanted to say good luck ! I have a 6 year old and a 3 year old.  They are both fine and well.  It was hard work but it’s doable .  
I was being followed at the pre pregnancy clinic for about 6months with my first before I was told that I could stop using contraception.  You’ll need a prescription for the high dose folic acid. I also went on a. DAFNE course.  

Let us know how you get on !


----------



## Beckydfoo96

Cleo said:


> Hello and welcome,
> You’ve received great advice on this thread so I just wanted to say good luck ! I have a 6 year old and a 3 year old.  They are both fine and well.  It was hard work but it’s doable .
> I was being followed at the pre pregnancy clinic for about 6months with my first before I was told that I could stop using contraception.  You’ll need a prescription for the high dose folic acid. I also went on a. DAFNE course.
> 
> Let us know how you get on !
> [/QUOTE
> Thanks for the advice! Ive tried to go on a dafne course quite a few times but as i dont drive its hard because its a 40 minute drive away!


----------



## Beckydfoo96

Cleo said:


> Hello and welcome,
> You’ve received great advice on this thread so I just wanted to say good luck ! I have a 6 year old and a 3 year old.  They are both fine and well.  It was hard work but it’s doable .
> I was being followed at the pre pregnancy clinic for about 6months with my first before I was told that I could stop using contraception.  You’ll need a prescription for the high dose folic acid. I also went on a. DAFNE course.
> 
> Let us know how you get on !
> [/QUOTE
> Thanks for the advice! Ive tried to go on a dafne course quite a few times but as i dont drive its hard because its a 40 minute drive away!


----------



## Inka

Beckydfoo96 said:


> Yeah my boyfriend has told me to do a meal plan this week.
> Aw thats amazing! Are you having a girl or a boy?
> I knew from an early age that id have to pre plan my pregnancy because of my diabetes, im just panicking myself as im reading to many things on google!



Stay off google   A good way to get your HbA1C down is to watch for spikes after meals. So as well as doing a meal plan, plan in some extra tests if you don’t have a Libre or CGM.

Remember, lots and lots of people with diabetes have healthy babies. It just takes more planning and more hard work.


----------



## Beckydfoo96

Inka said:


> Stay off google   A good way to get your HbA1C down is to watch for spikes after meals. So as well as doing a meal plan, plan in some extra tests if you don’t have a Libre or CGM.
> 
> Remember, lots and lots of people with diabetes have healthy babies. It just takes more planning and more hard work.


Ive actually got a type 1 low blood sugar recipe book thats been in my cupboard for about a year ill get that back out!


----------



## Inka

Lol   I hope the recipes are yummy!

If you’re carb counting and adjusting your own insulin and are confident doing correction doses then that’s at least half the battle. The pregnancy targets are ultra-strict, and include keeping post-meal spikes down. Of course, you won’t always manage to do that but knowing how to correct high sugar is important so you spend the minimum time above target. Pre-pregnancy gives you an ideal time to practise keeping to the pregnancy targets. A bonus is that doing that will get your HbA1C down too 

Edited to add that as well as the excellent info from Diabetes U.K., JDRF do a Pregnancy Toolkit booklet which you can download. It includes pre-conception advice too @Beckydfoo96


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Good luck with your planning and preparations @Beckydfoo96 

Its a tough thing, and you will have to work at it, but thousands of women have had beautiful bouncing babies before you. Decades ago that wound have been unthinkable, but happy, healthy pregnancies with diabetes are very possible these days.  

The official NICE guidance for pregnancy and type 1 might give you some pointers to the evidence-based best practice approach at various stages - though it won’t pull any punches about the challenges involved.






						Overview | Diabetes in pregnancy: management from preconception to the postnatal period | Guidance | NICE
					






					www.nice.org.uk


----------



## trophywench

If you can't sensibly access a DAFNE course, here's a link to the online version of another such course that was originally spearheaded by Dr David Cavan at Bournemouth Diabetes & Endocrine Clinic and where my own Diabetes clinic at Ruby hospital received their training to deliver training to both UHCW sites and Warwick hospitals, for all of their Type 1s.  https://www.bertieonline.org.uk/


----------



## Nicole__

When I emailed my DN she told me to make a appointment to see my GP so he could prescribe 5mg folic acid as the normal dose for diabetic women isn’t enough so it has to be prescribed by the doctor...if you have a good hba1c and good control the DN will give you the go ahead...I am wanting to try for a baby but been advised by the diabetic clinic not to at this moment in time with the Coronavirus so it’s on hold for now


----------



## Beckydfoo96

Nicole__ said:


> When I emailed my DN she told me to make a appointment to see my GP so he could prescribe 5mg folic acid as the normal dose for diabetic women isn’t enough so it has to be prescribed by the doctor...if you have a good hba1c and good control the DN will give you the go ahead...I am wanting to try for a baby but been advised by the diabetic clinic not to at this moment in time with the Coronavirus so it’s on hold for now


I have good control, think im on track for my targer hba1c! Yeah were not gonna try make appointments and stuff at the moment because of the coronavirus!  but ive got an asthma and diabetic  review over the phone tomorrow so ill ask then!


----------



## Nicole__

Beckydfoo96 said:


> I have good control, think im on track for my targer hba1c! Yeah were not gonna try make appointments and stuff at the moment because of the coronavirus!  but ive got an asthma and diabetic  review over the phone tomorrow so ill ask then!


Please let me know how you get on and if they give you any folic acid as I’m abit worried about asking my GP at this moment in time


----------



## Beckydfoo96

Nicole__ said:


> Please let me know how you get on and if they give you any folic acid as I’m abit worried about asking my GP at this moment in time


I was gonna mention the folic acid to them so ill let you know tomorrow


----------



## Nicole__

Beckydfoo96 said:


> I was gonna mention the folic acid to them so ill let you know tomorrow


Thank you


----------



## Beckydfoo96

Nicole__ said:


> Thank you


Just got off the phone, theyve reffered me to the pre conception clinic for when this is all over, ive been told to take nornal folic acid until i can get the appointment for the pre conception clinic


----------



## Beckydfoo96

Nicole__ said:


> Thank you


I bought hollard & barrett folic acid for £8.89, and theyve got the penny sale on, so i got another one for 1 penny!


----------



## trophywench

That's the way to buy anything from H&B !


----------



## Nicole__

Beckydfoo96 said:


> I bought hollard & barrett folic acid for £8.89, and theyve got the penny sale on, so i got another one for 1 penny!


Thank you...I’ve just bought some from there


----------



## PhoebeC

Glad to hear you will be referred, I hope all this is over for you soon so you can start it off and get on the way to having a baby xx


----------



## Beckydfoo96

PhoebeC said:


> Glad to hear you will be referred, I hope all this is over for you soon so you can start it off and get on the way to having a baby xx



Thank you for your advice and support ill keep you all updated


----------



## ScottPreot

I think it would be a great decision for you to consult your GP before making any plans to have a baby. I have heard that some may lose it in the womb, but these were cases of the second type of diabetes, about the first I am not sure. That is why I advise you to find out more information about this so as not to make a mistake. After your GP's approval, you will be able to purchase Baby Jogger and small items for your future baby with confidence. I wish you and your husband great happiness and health!


----------



## Beckydfoo96

ScottPreot said:


> I agree with you! This stuff is very good!


Unfortunately we split up during lockdown, I completely forgot about this thread!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Beckydfoo96 said:


> Unfortunately we split up during lockdown, I completely forgot about this thread!



Sorry to hear that Becky 

Hope you are doing OK.


----------



## PhoebeC

Beckydfoo96 said:


> Unfortunately we split up during lockdown, I completely forgot about this thread!


Hope you are okay x


----------



## merrymunky

So sorry to hear that xx


----------

